# News on Gail.



## Steff (May 9, 2013)

Gail has had to go into 2 weeks respite she has been having a very rough time of it as some may know, i am sure you will join me in sending her good wishes, she just wanted me to let you all know.


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Steff. Please pass on my best wishes and warm hugs to her - hope you are feeling much better and stronger soon {{{Gail}}}


----------



## fencesitter (May 9, 2013)

Do pass on my best wishes to Gail too. Thanks


----------



## LeeLee (May 9, 2013)

I hope this is just what Gail needs to get her back to her usual self.  Please pass on my (((HUGS))) to her.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 9, 2013)

I was wondering if she was ok steff as I'd emailed her & heard nothing.

If you speak to her, say hi from me


----------



## AJLang (May 9, 2013)

Please send Gail my love


----------



## Twitchy (May 9, 2013)

Please let her know we're thinking of her & hope she's feeling well soon?


----------



## bev (May 9, 2013)

Hi Steph,

Sorry to hear Gail is struggling again - please do pass on my best wishes for a speedy recovery and hope she is back here with us again soon.Bev


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2013)

Thanks all messages passed on


----------



## AlisonM (May 9, 2013)

More hugs from me too Gail. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 9, 2013)

And me too. Hopefully the respite will help and get her feeling back to herself soon


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 9, 2013)

Hug from me too for Gail.


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2013)

Good to hear from Gail - hope all our good wishes get back to her - thanks Stef.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 9, 2013)

Get better very soon Gail xx


----------



## Cat1964 (May 9, 2013)

Get well very soon Gail x


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

Cheers peeps x

Gail wants me to say thanks, 2 weeks no Internet will be a struggle she says lol.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

Had text from Gail saying say hi to all on forum, her bs was 15.4 this morning lowest it's been in a long while


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 12, 2013)

Glad to hear Gails numbers are coming down at last. Hopefully this will also improve her mental well being as well.
Sending another huge hug ((((((((((((((Gail)))))))))))))


----------



## muddlethru (May 12, 2013)

All good wishes to you Gail,hang in there.


----------



## Rivki061 (May 12, 2013)

Get well wishes to Gail x


----------



## ypauly (May 12, 2013)

Thinking of you Gail, hope to see you back soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had text from Gail saying say hi to all on forum, her bs was 15.4 this morning lowest it's been in a long while



Good to hear the levels are coming down  Thanks for the update Steff - big hugs for {{{Gail}}}


----------



## newbs (May 12, 2013)

Only just seen this thread, please pass Gail my best wishes.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

Thank you from Gail x


----------



## rossi_mac (May 12, 2013)

Gail, Hope things get better soon and you're back amoungst us soon.


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2013)

Hi Gail is getting better, she was pleased to see tez was on the board postin she is really missing the net xx


----------



## AlisonM (May 18, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better and really hope she'll be back with us soon.


----------



## ypauly (May 18, 2013)

Thats' s great news steff.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2013)

Great to hear, thank you Steff


----------



## Lauras87 (May 18, 2013)

Hi steff, thanks for letting us all know about gail. Has she said if her bs's are improving at all?


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Hi steff, thanks for letting us all know about gail. Has she said if her bs's are improving at all?



She's averagng around the 15 mark which is way better then the 26s she was getting


----------



## Lauras87 (May 18, 2013)

Steff said:


> She's averagng around the 15 mark which is way better then the 26s she was getting



That's good to know, send her a hug from me


----------



## LeeLee (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the update, so glad she's feeling a bit better.


----------



## am64 (May 18, 2013)

just caught up with all this ..glad Gail got some respite ..give her a hug from me too x


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2013)

12.4 for Gail today good good


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2013)

Steff said:


> 12.4 for Gail today good good



Excellent!


----------



## gail1 (May 23, 2013)

im back thanks everyone for the good wishs i was very ill and needed that 2 week break im now feeling a lot better and this morning my bs was 10.4 the lowest its been for a long time im up to 36 units of lantus a day now take care all


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2013)

gail1 said:


> im back thanks everyone for the good wishs i was very ill and needed that 2 week break im now feeling a lot better and this morning my bs was 10.4 the lowest its been for a long time im up to 36 units of lantus a day now take care all



Ah, lovely to hear from you again Gail  So pleased that you were able to get away when you needed it, and that it has really helped you. And what great news about your blood sugars! Fantastic!


----------



## KateR (May 23, 2013)

Glad to see you back Gail and in good spirits.


----------



## Highlander (May 23, 2013)

Welcome back Gail.

Best wishes


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2013)

Glad to have you back Gail and glad too that you're feeling better. Let's hope the new dosage does the job.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 23, 2013)

Welcome back Gail, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Steff (May 23, 2013)

Great to see your back Gail missed u hun xxxx


----------



## LeeLee (May 23, 2013)

Yay!  Great to have you back.


----------



## Flutterby (May 25, 2013)

Sorry Gail - only just caught up with this, glad you are on the mend and so pleased that your levels are better, such a relief for you.xx


----------



## AJLang (May 25, 2013)

Gail I'm really pleased that things are getting better for you xx


----------



## spiritfree (May 29, 2013)

Gail, I am so pleased you are feeling better, and glad you are back on here.


----------



## gail1 (May 30, 2013)

thankyou all for your kindness


----------

